# Can VVe hunt the spammers now?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE & I declare a open seaso NOW !!!!!!!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Use the force to channel the mods... Or train cyberdog, the spam retriever :-*


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

just logged on...onto it, may take some time


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Use iTreats to train the dog


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Or a Krill thrill Killer supporter ;D who words match the hatch and skills 

Just ring the bell Data"

The Big man will show :-X


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

normal service resumed..


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That was sure a boat load of spam, huh??


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> That was sure a boat load of spam, huh??


sure was MS, hope you were banning some as some topics came up "off limits" when I hit the button,


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yep, that was me... I was working feverishly to get rid of all that junk, and was SO GLAD to see you log on!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hard work, relax with a little frozen yoghurt.... Real time


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

datacan said:


> Hard work, relax with a little frozen yoghurt.... Real time


cold cider for me ;D


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Good job guys!


----------

